# New 37hp-efi--In ferris , Loud Ticking???



## Bud887 (Aug 20, 2020)

Well Ever since I bought this [new] had loud ticking noise so changed oil at 44 hours Alot metal in filter so ran it another 28hours did same and still metal not as much??

I sent BOTH oil samples to Blackstone and came back said was new engine wash out metal???
I did take to dealer to get a New spindle replaced already [burned up bearings] and they checked out ticking said [Normal?]--BS!!

So been bugging me so pulled valve covers to check valve lash-[dealer did not want to?] and found;
Left spark plug took out with fingers not tight at all?
Then valves on RT head were .009 and .013--loose
Valves on Left head were .024 and .028--REAl loose and lock nuts are tight,

So to me either came from factory that way?? OR cam wiping out???

Any ideas? Its under warranty so am not going to set vales correct [yet] will talk with dealer Monday I guess??---If they did not want to mess with it before did I do ok checking valves myself?????---Checked Cold at 1/4 past TDC like book says,,


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hydraulic lifters.... Are you sure one of the lifters is not pumped up all the way?

Can you rig a dial indicator with a mag base to measure lift at the push rod end of the rocker? If the lift is not the same, that could indicate a lifter not pumping up all the way.


----------



## Bud887 (Aug 20, 2020)

Good idea--Will do that tonight,,,,THANKS!! Times my brain goes blank and another set of eyes or ideas help,,,


----------



## Bud887 (Aug 20, 2020)

OK--Just got done with diel indicator and must say I think cams & lifters are ok?---The intake I came up with .004 difference and exhaust was .009 difference--But that could be within specs cause could have move couple thousands.---I mounted a piece of 1/2 steel bar on each side put indicator on and checked,------So guess was NOT set up correct from factory?--I,ll run it another 50 hours and see how things are going I guess,--THANKS


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That's where you are loosing me with talking about "loose" or "tight" valve lash.... If it's a CH1000 Command Pro Kohler with hydraulic lifters, it don't have any valve adjustment, they run ZERO valve lash.

To set the hydraulic lifters on a Command Pro Kohler, I was taught to use two fingers to spin the push rod while tightening the rocker arm retaining bolt to torque spec (130 in. lbs.). You should feel light resistance to push rod rotation when the bolt is fully torqued, that's zero lash. Look to find the valve clearance spec, or valve adjustment procedure in the Service Manual below..... There ain't one. You shouldn't have ANY valve lash that you can measure with a feeler gauge. If you ask your Dealer to adjust the valves, he's probably going to give you a funny look. He might charge you a $100, be done in 10 minutes, and kind of smiling, if he's on the shady side

http://www.kohlerengines.com/engines/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_62_690_01.pdf


----------



## Bud887 (Aug 20, 2020)

It,s a 37hp-efi Brigs--[Vanguard] engine--I checked the specs on valve lash and says .004 to .006 to set them COLD,,,Thats why I been concern I had .024--,028--,013--,009 from the factory on it???


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If they are giving you that much clearance cold I would GUESS that your engine doesn't have hydraulic lifters. If it were me I would set the lifters to factory specs and run it again and check it. Just have a feeling it is going to sound much better. Especially with the sparkplug tight. 
I have the smaller IS 700 Ferris with the 27 hp Briggs. No problems with this engine so far. 
Good luck and let us know how it runs.


----------



## Bud887 (Aug 20, 2020)

I,m going to talk with the dealer Monday and see what they want to do?---Then Run engine and get it hot see how things are with valves set at .005. [middle of setting] ----Like I said the lock nuts were tight and the dial indicator said they are opening the same amount so??--Must have been a bad engine set-up from factory??
Glad you have good one,,,If they made say 3000 engines I,ll get the one made on Friday or whatever,, Bad one have my name on it,,lol


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Bud887 said:


> If they made say 3000 engines I,ll get the one made on Friday or whatever


Yep been there and worn that T shirt. Good luck!


----------

